# I want to know if this is a sueable issue



## JesseConant (Sep 14, 2012)

Hi there,
My question involves injury or loss that occurred by the manufacturing of punching machine for sale in the state of: Wisconsin
I fractured my hand on a coin operating bar boxing simulator. 
It is the style where a speed bag attatched to an arm with a hinge that swings down. I want to know if this is a sueable issue.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

At best, Jesse, this is in the wrong forum.

Cannot see it's relevance.

For legal advice, see your lawyer.


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

No it's not, build up your strength and bone density and come back with more coins at a later date ... :dirol:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JesseConant said:


> Hi there,
> My question involves injury or loss that occurred by the manufacturing of punching machine for sale in the state of: Wisconsin
> I fractured my hand on a coin operating bar boxing simulator.
> It is the style where a speed bag attatched to an arm with a hinge that swings down. I want to know if this is a sueable issue.


Jess...
I belive you are in the wrong type of forum...


----------



## rwbaker (Feb 25, 2010)

Hope you have a lawyer, are republican (Wisconsin) and are a woodworker (good luck befalls woodworkers). I believe that most of the members of this forum try to stay away from lawyers but other than that we hold woodworking and having to buy new routers from time to time is our common bound.

Baker


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

My opinion for what it's worth is that you are in the only country where such a claim could go ahead, I base this on the annual list of ridiculous claims that find for the plaintiff with huge payouts. If you proceed and win, perhaps you will return and show us the range of power tools that you bought.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Free legal advice is worth exactly what you paid for. There are lawyers of every type and I am certain someone will take your case, BUT WHY? People get hurt on play things every few minutes, wipe your tears away and pull-up your big-boy pants and move-on. Let this be a part of your growing-up experience. Many years ago two girls rode my wife's horse bareback into the woods behind where we "boarded the horse" (3 miles from where we lived). The girls had no permissions, had never ridden before, etc. The horse jumped a creek with both girls aboard on one side of the creek, zero girls aboard on the other side. Both girls fell very hard and unfortunately the "back" girl landed on the pointed remnants of a beaver-induced tree-fall stump (like a crudely sharpened pencil). Both girls were injured terribly, but the back girl had several organs damaged, broken pelvis, etc. When one of the girls' parents realized they were missing, a desperate search ensued. The girls were airlifted via helicopter to a trauma center. Insurance got involved and first attempted to sue the landowner, then the suit fell to my wife and I. Long story shortened, it took about six months for us to prove we were in no way at fault. Signage was proper. Our contract with the landowner was clear and concise, but it costs a fortune to defend a case such as this. I did not choose to counter-sue, but if I had it could have gone-on for a long time.
People, like you; who see dollar signs after maybe seeing a sleazy legal firm ad on TV or in the newspaper - knowing they got hurt, often go to great efforts to try to milk others of their hard earned money. Suits such as this are why the US Judicial system is so screwed-up!
Get over it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

harrysin said:


> My opinion for what it's worth is that you are in the only country where such a claim could go ahead, I base this on the annual list of ridiculous claims that find for the plaintiff with huge payouts. I*f you proceed and win, perhaps you will return and show us the range of power tools that you bought.*


that he can injure himself on and go for another law suit or three...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Jesse; free advice? Go down to a biker bar and tell 'em how you broke your hand...


----------



## JCJCJC (May 15, 2012)

rwbaker said:


> Hope you have a lawyer, are republican (Wisconsin) and are a woodworker (good luck befalls woodworkers). I believe that most of the members of this forum try to stay away from lawyers but other than that we hold woodworking and having to buy new routers from time to time is our common bound.
> 
> Baker


The occasional member here might be a lawyer....and a woodworker ;-)


----------



## JesseConant (Sep 14, 2012)

jw2170 said:


> At best, Jesse, this is in the wrong forum.
> 
> Cannot see it's relevance.
> 
> For legal advice, see your lawyer.


Hi JW2170,

Thanks for keep me reminded of wrong thread starting and direct advice.


----------

